# Happy New Year 2016!



## Ishna

*Wishing all members, readers, supporters, contributors and well-wishers of Sikh Philosophy Network a wonderful, safe and prosperous New Year! *






*2015 has been a BIG year for SPN.*

We started off quiet while our @Admin Singh Ji worked tirelessly to launch the new forum software and migrate everything over from the old site.

@Ishna was on hiatus for a while and @harry haller and @Tejwant Singh Ji held the fort.

We sadly commemorated the 1st anniversary of the passing of our dear @spnadmin ji Narayanjot Kaur.

There was lively discussion and debate with respected long-time members @chazSingh Ji, @Harkiran Kaur  Ji, @Original Ji, and early on, @Seeker2013 Ji.

@ashdoc kept us up-to-date with quality movie reviews, @IJSingh shared his thoughtful articles, and @Chaan Pardesi and @swarn bains Jios balanced it out with their particular expertise.

@namritanevaeh had her finger on the language and relationships pulse, and @Inderjeet Kaur Ji kept us fed and watered with her delicious recipes (I really can't wait to try the buffalo cauliflower!).

*Looking to 2016, *we continue to consolidate forums into the best workable, modern design that we can and making new threads easy to start.  We'll be promoting the lighter side of SPN to balance the heavy stuff SPN is (in?)famous for.  I'm also very happy to announce that we'll also be welcoming back respected @Gyani Jarnail Singh sometime in the new year! 


*We're counting on you, our dear readers, contributors and supporters to help make 2016 one of SPN's best!*

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh! 

PS. If I've forgotten anyone, I'm sorry!  Please shout out below.


----------



## Chaan Pardesi

Thank you ji and  wishes for the rest of the members  from me.I have been very busy lately thus my absence, as I have never quite liked the new set up or got used to it.If I may ask, please do use some articles I may written on other nets if you feel it is interesting enough to do so.

TY Gurfateh  and may we all remain in Chardhi kala.

Gurcharan Singh AKA, as chaanpardesi, although I try to desist people calling me that!


----------



## Admin




----------



## Chaan Pardesi

strange, Now I cannot post any article????????????????oh well! 2016


----------



## Chaan Pardesi

strange I can no longer post anything!!!2016...
*Sikh Philosophy Network - Error*
You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action. ??????????


----------



## Ishna

Dear Ji

Hold on to your article until @Admin Singh Ji is able to correct the problem.  He has been re-organizing the sub-fora, and something may have snapped in the process.  I'm sure he'll fix now the problem has been discovered.

Many thanks


----------



## Ambarsaria

Best wishes of health and happiness to all at SPN, their loved ones and beyond. "Sarbat da bhall-ah"/"well being of all".

Sikhism without exclusion and Sikhism without borders, all aboard!

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur

Happy New Year everyone!!! 

2015 was for me a HUGE year for me on a personal level, and will be hard to top!!   My story winning fight for Sikh women to tie turban in the Canadian Military was published in the Sikh Review magazine (September Edition) which is carried across the globe. I married my soul mate, Balbir Singh Ji, and also took Amrit both at historical Gurdwara Chatti Patshahi in Srinagar Kashmir in September! 

Hoping that 2016 brings us his Permanent Residency so he can finally come here to meet my family... and who knows what other news we might end up sharing this year (with Waheguru Ji's blessing of course)


----------



## Harry Haller

2015 was largely irrelevant, as indeed will 2016 be, happy new year all


----------



## Original

Dear All

A big thank you to everyone at SPN, especially the Admin Team for adding real value to the ordinary events of life. With deep gratitude and wishes for a joyous New Year.

"....dhir kar vsio harijan pyara satgur tum ray kaj savara" [ within thee resides the lover, the true guru who will mend n resolve all your predicaments].

Love n Live
Waheguru


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur

harry haller said:


> 2015 was largely irrelevant, as indeed will 2016 be, happy new year all


So harry is now a soothsayer as well! One thing I have learned in my 63 years of this life is that nothing, _NOTHING_, ever turns out as I expect it to. Hold on, Harry, we have a wild ride ahead!


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur

I have decided that in 2016, I will focus on bringing freedom in all its many forms, including freedom from cruelty and injustice, to all things, including Gaia. Wait! That's what I do every year. OK, I'm going to do it with even greater passion this year (If that's possible). Fascists, beware when you see me coming.

And I am trying to eschew harsh words, too, as suggested in Ishna's signature, a very difficult task for an activist who deals with the ugliest aspects of our species on a daily basis. I can but give it my best shot.


----------



## namritanevaeh

Ishna said:


> *Wishing all members, readers, supporters, contributors and well-wishers of Sikh Philosophy Network a wonderful, safe and prosperous New Year! *
> 
> @namritanevaeh had her finger on the language and relationships pulse, and @Inderjeet Kaur Ji kept us fed and watered with her delicious recipes (I really can't wait to try the buffalo cauliflower!).


Aww thanks!! Happy new year to you too!


----------



## Parma

Happy birthday to everyone that achieves it. New to all. Lol.


----------



## Harry Haller

Inderjeet Kaur said:


> So harry is now a soothsayer as well! One thing I have learned in my 63 years of this life is that nothing, _NOTHING_, ever turns out as I expect it to. Hold on, Harry, we have a wild ride ahead!



Inderjeetji

Indeed nothing ever turns out in my life as I expect it either, however, it is still, in the big scheme of things, in my view, quite irrelevant...


----------



## hpsp

what is ' happy' new year...... new tear per se may not be happy... though we may be happy some times not necessirly through out the year...... If that be the case there would have not been the need of SPN. what de u feel.?


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur

harry haller said:


> Inderjeetji
> 
> Indeed nothing ever turns out in my life as I expect it either, however, it is still, in the big scheme of things, in my view, quite irrelevant...


How about in the small scale of things? I mean a really big bang only happens every few hundreds of billions of years or so.


----------

